# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  you take greater attention

## meihasfc

you take greater attention

----------


## davidsmith36

In india the ISRO is in the process of building new, more powerful rockets and launching record-numbers of spacecraft to orbit. The space agency also has its eye on far-flung planetary prizes that would propel it into the most elite ranks of space agencies around the world.

----------


## sukamin123

It's great to be here with everyone, I have a lot of knowledge from what you share, to say thanks, the information and knowledge here helps me a lot. paper io 2

----------


## mp3jca

nice content!

----------


## Billie34

Thanks for sharing!

----------

